# Really, PETA?



## C.elaphus<--- (Oct 19, 2011)

http://m.ksl.com/story.php?nid=711&sid=18100075

Here's an interesting story from the ding dongs at again. I hate PETA. They're misguided fools! Homosapiens have been hunting and relying on animals since our arrival about 40000 years ago. Human nature is not gonna stop now because of your ignorant ways!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Good article. The stong presentation of the billboards and strong moral standards that they are based on just might make me realize my evil ways. I can't believe that my evil parents have taught me all my life that meat is good to eat. I might just have a tofurkey instead of a dead friend on my plate this thanksgiving.................ha ha ha.....give me a break!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

If there were little turkey dogs that tasted as good as turkey...I would hunt and eat them too!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Isn't it considered animal cuelty to put a dog's head on a turkey?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I know that that billboard wouldn't do well in most of the Pacific Islands and the Orient!!


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

This is why nobody will ever take them seriously


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Dog, good eating.........


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone actually take PETA seriously? I'm hearing crickets...


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

"Once people learn how kind, gentle and intelligent turkeys are, they will consider them friends, not food,..."
apparently this person has never got ahold of a wild turkey or seen them fight with each other.... there is nothing kind or gentle about them!! ive also ran into a few that werent very intelligent. those ones tasted especially delicious 

edited by moderator


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Wait...do dogs taste like turkey?! I've got a deep frier fellas and lots of strays in my neighborhood.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> Wait...do dogs taste like turkey?! I've got a deep frier fellas and lots of strays in my neighborhood.


You should head over to Russia. There they have dogs that run in packs and literally control the city. They bight anyone that comes close so no one does anything about it. I'm sure a lot of foreign countries have those same issues. PETA should go and try to love on those dogs! o-||


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I remember in several places in Mexico where I ate dog meat and it actually wasn't that bad so yes I guess I would eat my dog


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nah, the dog I've eaten is greasy and stringy. Of course that wasn't a feedlot fresh Lab, but probably a stray. Turkey is better, wild turkey is best.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> "Once people learn how kind, gentle and intelligent turkeys are, they will consider them friends, not food,...


My mother grow up on a farm in Park Valley during the depression and had to help raise food for the family. She didn't mind the chickens, cows, sheep, or even the pigs, but the turkeys were another issue. They were noisy all day and night long, were mean to one another and to her, and so stupid that they would fly out of the pen to peck at a shiny piece of glass, but then went crazy because they couldn't figure how to get back in and would break their necks trying to get through the fence. And as soon as the first chick hatched in the nest, momma would simply abandon it and only about half of the rest of the eggs would hatch. And momma would fly cross a full ditch with the chicks following her and they would drown trying to swim. And my mother had to watch how much she fed them, otherwise they would eat until they got sick.

Now, I know wild turkeys aren't the same as tame ones, but a dumb person isn't called a turkey for nothing.

FWIW, Ben Franklin wanted the wild turkey to be the National Bird instead of the bald eagle.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

the insanity continues! o-||


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

elkfromabove said:


> FWIW, Ben Franklin wanted the wild turkey to be the National Bird instead of the bald eagle.


And the reason it never came to pass was that the eagle was much smarter and lobbied better. It had the backing of anti stupid groups that refused to put a turkey as the emblem for what would be the greatest and most powerful country the world had ever seen. The irony? That same powefull and great nation spawned a bunch of idiots that now want to destroy it by thinking like turkeys.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Vegetarian translation= Village Idiot/ Bad Hunter


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tofurkey?

Any recipes?


----------

